
Google traffic hijacked via tiny Nigerian ISP - bontoJR
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-traffic-hijacked-via-tiny-nigerian-isp/
======
chadAnon69
With how much money China has dumped into Africa and Nigeria it seems awfully
suspicious that this would happen. From my understanding not only would the
Nigerian ISP need to make a mistake, but the China and Russian ISPs would also
have had to overlook the same mistake.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18439924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18439924)

